# October Kneesworth meet - Wednesday 15th



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have listed the next 3 months Kneesworth meets so that they can be included in the next issue of AbsoluTTe and also so that you can enter them in your diaries.

Map here: 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5& sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Diary entries made ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll try and make this one, but I'll be in the Vectra...

Graham, can you ring Paul at the Red Lion and let him know the dates? He was wondering what the pattern was so he can staff up the kitchen a bit!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have now given Paul at the Red Lion the September, November and December dates so you should all have no problems with your Gammon, egg and chips plus sticky toffee pudding ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul's also got my phone number in case he suddenly has to close, no food, etc.

I hope to make this one. I wanna check out the VX mods


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait and see - I'm in the middle of aircraft trials - off down to sunny (hopefully) Cornwall for 2 weeks starting Monday.

Moley


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I hope to make this one. I wanna check out the VX mods Â


Think I'll be in the Vectra next time I'm afraid. The VX is in bits with the head being stripped down at the moment 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I reckon you've flogged it but are too embarrassed to admit you've got old and settled for the Vectra as on only car!


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just recentley joined the forum, not yet a TTOC member but hope to be very shortley. Have noticed how close Kneesworth is to me( i live near Hitchin) and would like to meet up with you folks. What usually happens at these meets and can anyone attend?

Cheers [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You are certainly welcome to attend as is anyone.

We normally have a drink or three (of the 0% alcohol type) and a mea. We generally talk crap about all manner of subjects. i.e. a normal night in a pub (but without the alcohol.)

There is normally something new to check out in the car park - normally on Graham's car!! and there's the opportunity for lots of mickey taking (as per my post above)

Oh and for me it's a pleasant drive there and back!

Come along and check it out


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll try get to this meet, if not i'll see u on the A505


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your most welcome Popeye64, it will be good to have another member of the "Kneesworth Crew". There will of course be the obligitary initiation ceromony to go through but it only takes about 15 minutes and is soon over (this really depends on how long it takes to buy everyone a drink ;D)

Hope to see you there.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Graham

I hope to make it too ;D Â that will make it 2 initiation ceremonies !!

was.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent was, looking forward to meeting up with you.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Im looking forward to it too 

The drive across from Brum looks good on the map, loads of twisty bits ;D

was.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there with my first interior and exterior mod!

RoadPilot and Aero wipers!

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good for you Simon, looking forward to seeing the new style wipers. Where did you get them from?

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Got them from a very helpful and friendly Audi dealer in Austria. Ordered some new carpet mats, aero arms + wipers on a Tuesday afternoon, and they telephoned me Thursday to say they had just received the delivery! AUDI UK should take note of how garages should be run!

FYI these all fit into a medium sized Antler suitcase and survied Stansted's bagage handlers  Flew home last Saturday and by 4pm they were fitted on my car 8)

SBJ


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

what the hell, stick me down as a maybe


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Tim - if you make it over m8 you can skip the initiation ceromony - I'll buy you a drink ;D

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Looks like it will be a good turn out ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

You might wanna hold off on that offer, cos I'm not coming from Cardiff....

As of next week, I'm in Ipswich (at least for the Mon-Fri periods anyway).... so its not as far as it seems


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Even better then, you can cruise over with Norm and Simon - and they can buy you a drink ;D

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Kneesworth Crew Constitution
_2.1.1: The organiser of the event will conduct the obligatory initiation ceremony._



SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Simon, as co founder along with Paulb, do you really think we would have written that into the constitution - I dont think so. 

Come to think of it, I can't remember you going through the initiation ceromony and I have not missed one meeting yet ;D

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stop arguing about who is buying my pint, and just get 'em lined up for me


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Arhhh, so you are coming then, great. A drink will be waiting for you 

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

All LHD TT'ers are exempt from your initiation ceremony ;D I wouldn't mind initiating some kind of ceremony with that young waitress :

SBJ


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Simon, I assume Norman hasn't talked to you yet about last month's ice-cream / all girl netball team experience?

(I kid you not)


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've not spoken to Norman as I think he's on holiday still.

Sounds like a missed a good meet then


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> All LHD TT'ers are exempt from your initiation ceremony


 

I would rather go through with the ceremony especially if it involves ice cream and an all girl netball team ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was, if you carry on driving with your bonnet up and your door open then you aint never gonna make an initiation ceromony ;D

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

the doors kept open for extra leg room  and the bonnets kept up to cool things down ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL - Touche.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> was, if you carry on driving with your bonnet up and your door open then you aint never gonna make an initiation ceromony ;D
> 
> Graham


sorry mate I thought you had spotted me with the GF


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Can you put me down for the Kneesworth meet, I'll be comming in from south Leicestershire [smiley=cheers.gif]

'was' do you want to meet up M1 - M6 - A14 area and driving down if you're coming in from Brum??

Col


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

Alright guys,
Haven't been able to make the last few meets.  I am definitely going to be there next week. I need to catch up on what's been happening!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Blimey, there's gonna be a lot of initiation ceromonies - I'll have to get the landlord to order extra Gammon and another keg of beer ;D

Well done chaps, looking forward to seeing you all there, if we get there early enough then maybe we can take over the car park ;D

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Good point Graham - what time are we meeting?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think I may be able to attend this one too......if current non TT drivers are allowed


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Col, we normally start arriving from about 7 onwards, as there seems to be quite a few turning up for this one I'll see if I can get there for 7 - depends on work 

Nick, you will be most welcome.

Just a reminder for anyone who has not been before and is unsure where it is then just click on the link at the start of this thread for the map.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just done a body count on the people who have replied with a maybe or definate and they are:

Love iTT
Hutters
Paulb
ScoTTy & Mrs ScoTTy (Ooops!!)
Popeye64
Moley
pgTT
was
SBJ
JampoTT
clived
colDiTT & Mrs Di TT
mazza
NickP
E
EKZ225
NormStrm

Haven't heard from a couple of others yet but even if a few won't be able to make it, it still looks like we're getting a mini Nationals get together here.

Excellent stuff ;D ;D

Graham (with a couple of other mods you haven't seen yet)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You'd better add Mrs scoTTy or you'll have to face her rath!!  : ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorted ;D

Sorry Kate :

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Col

it would be good to for some company on the drive down. I was planning on M6 - M1 - A1 . Where would be good for you to meet?

was.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Graham

Just in case your making bookings i'm planning on heading up to Kneesworth for this one

E


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent E, look forward to meeting up with you.

Graham


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Will someone have a VAG COM at the meet?

I wouldn't mind having my car checked over as I bought it privately


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Can you put Mrs Di TT down as well now she knows there will be female company 

was - you have IM

If anyone else's heading down from the northern territories and fancies meeting up for a cruise down please let me or 'was' know 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Done Col.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Will someone have a VAG COM at the meet?
> 
> I wouldn't mind having my car checked over as I bought it privately Â


That'll be me then!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, 8)see you Wednesday 8)
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice one Phill, make sure you've got your locking wheel bolts on ;D

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorted 'was' Watford Gap services southbound Wed 15th. 17.45. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Great Col 

Anybody travelling from the north is more than welcome to join the convoy (even if you are not going to Kneseworth  )


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

I'm just back from US (west coast) road trip so please put me down as a provisional as I need to check my diary.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on the list Norm. 
If everyone on the list turns up then we should have 16 TT's sitting in the car park.

Lovely jubbley ;D

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

I like your new sig pic 

LED mods sound good, are they the mods you were keeping quiet about oooops 

I will have to take a close look on Wed


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like the carpark is going to be pretty full then, am looking forward to it! :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

If all you lot turn up then the car park is defo going to be full - really looking foreward to this ;D

Thanks for the comment was, just don't get too close to the alarm LED's - they are blinding ;D

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I thought I'd posted to say I was coming, but having skimmed through, looks like I haven't. But, I'll be there...  Graham seems to have counted me anyway!

(BTW, just about everybody who has posted on this thread has a sig pic bigger than the limit we're currently being reminded about on the "newsflash" on the front page. The winner by a long way is ColDiTT who has managed to make his 100 x 75 pixel avatar pic 31295 bytes and his sig pic 114807 bytes - I reckon there should be a prize for that on Wednesday! )


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ColDiTT, as you are making an effort to come over and see us on wednesday I thought I would make an effort in helping you get your sig pic and avatar down in size. Your sig pic is now 24kb and the avatar is 4kb, they are both the same physical size and should be no loss of quality. IM me email and I will send them to you. File names have remained unchanged so just upload again replacing the old with the new.

Clive, erm, are you really going round checking the size of everyones pictures ???

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Don't you read your IM's :-*

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I do Norm, Why?

I haven't received one from you ???

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

You have IM

Col


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Graham I emailed you to the add on the forum.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Col, check your email, not you IM 

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Graham & Norman 

Is that better?

Clived, I still want me prize on Wednesday though ;D ;D or I'll change it back again [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, erm, well, you know, I was just curious! ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yep, thats me sorted too, thanks Norm. It proves that at least people are reading the text ;D

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clived, I still want me prize on Wednesday though ;D ;D or I'll change it back again [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


No problem! As if I'd try to take back the "Buyer of the first round" prize from you


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Congratulations on your pirze Col [smiley=cheers.gif]

hic hic


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Clive, I hope you've got that prize sorted out ;D

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, I'll be there ready to open gob and pour a beer in!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...gob...


  Are we allowed to say that on here ;D

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just a quick note to all the Kneesworth Crew who are contemplating turning up tomorrow, I just hope that you are all out there in the cold and dark washing and hoovering your cars. I'm sure you will appreciate that you will be fround upon if you turn up in anything less than a spotless TT.

I'll get my coat then ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry chaps, I'm going to have to bottle out for tomorrow's gigantic meet - off to RAF Lyneham for the day and won't be back until late. It's all a bit hectic at work at the mo.

Anyway, hope you all have a good 'un - if you can get a park ;D

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To anyone considering coming in a dirty car.....

....you aint gonna be the only one!! ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Me and Jampott are meeting at the Ipswich 'Toys R Us' at around 6.15/6.30 if anyone coming from that area wants to cruise down with us


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Chat to NormStrm and SBJ.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

We usually leave earlier to get to the meet nearer 7pm. Will see what Simon fancies doing and post an update. I like to have time for my gammon and chips and I might even go for the modest ice cream sundae ;D

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just phoned The Red Lion up to warn them of the impending invasion of TT's on their premises tomorrow night so I just hope that he's ordered enough Ham, egg and chips + sticky toffee pudding 

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And netball players.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A suggestion (shoot me down in flames if you want) :

Since there will abe a lot of us, how about we all park down the end and block each other in rather than taking up all the spaces and then being blocked in by strangers?

If those who get there first take the normal spaces by the barn, it might just work!! 

or shall I get my coat? :-/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was actually thinking that we could 'Bounce' any other cars which are there into the road so we could have the car park to ourselves ;D

Excellent idea of yours Paul, see you tonight.

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> To anyone considering coming in a dirty car.....
> 
> ....you aint gonna be the only one!! ;D


Mine's still covered in dirt and mud from the Champagne trip about 10 days ago, so do I win the prize for furthest travelled mud :

No chance to clean it before tonight - at least it will be dark when I get there


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't worry, mine will be filthy as well seeing as all the car washes round by me have broke! Plus i won't have time to do it myself seeing as i don't finish work till 17:30!

C u all later [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Haven't washed mine for over a week now so don't look too close :

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

tut tut tut tut

maybe there should be a prize fo the most filthy car ?

can I enter mine too


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Still at work. I'm gonne struggle to get there early (possibly at all) but I'll try to be there with my VAG-COM. :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think me and JampoTT will be there around 8ish.....we are going to go up the a120 and then up the a10 towards Royston.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed you chaps. Work all went a bit silly and I've only just got home. Hopefully next time...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Don't worry Paul, I raised a spoon of sticky toffee to you for old times sake.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So I made it but wasn't too organised - laptop went flat so VAG-COM diags were a bit and miss.

It was a good turnout.

Mrs scoTTy send her apologies but is feeling better today.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry you missed it again Paul - hopefuly next time.

Another great evening with a large number of TT's sitting in the car park, looked very impressive. Thanks goes to a large number of folk who traveled quite a way just to make the meet and also to first timers at Kneesworth, I hope you all enjoyed yourselves.

After early eats, the car park then became the normal "Whats new, where from and how much" with a very useful Master Class from Clive on getting information out from the central heater unit and Tim (JampoTT) waking up the wicked witch over the road by demonstrating his exhaust to Clive :

Paul (ScoTTy) was doing his VAGCOM thang while Norm was showing some pics - well I think thats what he was doing ;D

I will try to get some information up this weekend about the Christmas bash once I recieve it from Phil (pgTT).

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

As Graham said another great night excellent turn out, Graham & Phil love the LED's .
Colin here's the link for the plate's , they have a plate builder so you can see what they look like.

http://www.gtgrafix.com/

Hope you and was had a safe journey.
Cheers,
Phill.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Had a good time yesterday evening  It was great seeing all those TT's taking over the car park 

only down side was getting a puncture on the way back :-/ just when I was enjoying the twisty bits !

hope to see you all at the next meet

cheers

was


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear that m8, I hope you didn't damage the wheel. Glad you enjoyed yourself though ;D (Until the puncture that is )

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Graham

luckily no damage, managed to pull over before the tyre was completely flat, tyre was quite warm though  had it repaired this morning 

thanks for arranging the meeting.

thanks Paul for the VAGcom check (GMT enabled )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> thanks Paul for the VAGcom check (GMT enabled Â )


No probs.

Before I get inundated with requests - no I didn't set the GMT radio function. Was already has it (LHD) and I'm jealous!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I couldn't make it in the end 

...which is why I wasn't there.

Glad you all had fun, roll on the next one.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham â€" Thanks for organising a really good and informative evening.

Phill â€" Thanks for posting the web address 

Was â€" really sorry to hear you got a puncture, I saw you pull into the petrol station but I thought it was a normal â€˜splash and dashâ€™ if I had known I would have helped you change the wheel :-[

ScoTTy â€" Thanks for plugging your thingy into the thingy by the foot well, Di feels a lot safer now with the newly configured security settings. The bleep is â€˜soundâ€™ as well ;D

To the rest of the lads â€" thanks for sharing the knowledge, gismoâ€™s and all the general bits regarding the performance and general care of a TT

Norman â€" where did you get that torch again?

Cheers all [smiley=cheers.gif]

Col


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Guys ( oops & Di)

Thanks for a very informative evening, sorry i had to leave early-that dreaded thing called early mornings and work springs to mind!!! ( It really does get in the way of enjoyment i feel!)

Bearing that in mind it was great to meet so many other enthusiasts, some of who travel a bloody long way! Sorry also that i missed the Vagcom thing-what is that all about & does my vehicle need plugging in as well? If so can you bring it along to the next one Scotty-please?

Bye all
Steve [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

It was a superb meeting last night, great to meet both longer standing attendees and all the new crew. Hopefully you will make it to future meets, I totally lost track of time and ended up getting home @ 12:30 then up again @ 06:00 - but it was well worth it ;D

Colin the torch was a Mini Maglite AA, see http://www.thetorchshop.co.uk/aa.html for a description. I did not buy from here I just post it as an example, I think Halfords also sell them.

Norman


----------

